# Hardcase Rutenfutteral selbst bauen?



## FreshFisherman (8. Januar 2017)

Servus Leute,

ich werde im Sommer verreisen mit dem Flugzeug. 

Da ich vor habe im Urlaub zu Fischen und meine Ruten mitzunehmen, möchte ich mir ein Rutenfutteral selber bauen. 

Nun wollte ich mal nachfragen ob das schon mal jemand gemacht hat und mir ein paar Tipps mitgeben kann?

Die Rollen werden abmontiert und landen im Koffer und die Ruten werden in eine Decke gewickelt und anschließend ins Rohr gesteckt. 
Die Enden verschraubt und ein Ende zusätzlich verklebt. 


Habe mir vorgestellt ein PVC Rohr im Baumarkt zu besorgen mit einer Länge von c.a 1,80m  und einen Durchmesser von c.a 15cm. Materialstärke c.a 5mm. 

Denkt ihr das Klappt ohne das ich am Flughafen festgenommen werde ? |supergri


Danke für die Antworten und Gruß
Kaan :vik:


----------



## Fragezeichen (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Hardcase Rutenfutteral selbst bauen?*

Genau so haben schon etliche Leute ihre Ruten mitgenommen, ist aber nicht billig. Ich glaube das hat damals schon je nach Airline ~50DM gekostet - würde jetzt mit ~50€ rechnen. 

Die fallen auch gerne mal vom Gepäckband (hinter den Kulissen) und man wartet dann ewig bis da jemand Zeit hat die zu suchen. So war das zumindest bei mir. 

Vorher am besten die Airline anrufen und genau fragen was Sache ist wegen Länge/Preis/Durchmesser. Den Hickhack willst du geklärt haben bevor du am Flughafen stehst.


----------



## Kössi (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Hardcase Rutenfutteral selbst bauen?*

Hi Kaan, also ich kann dir nicht sagen, ob du am Flughafen Ärger bekommst? Ich hab solch ein Teil aber schon gebaut. Ein KG Rohr in entsprechender Stärke genommen, oben verschlossen, innen hab ich Heizungsisolierung eingeklebt, und den Originalstopfen als Verschluß genommen. Reicht für den Normalgebrauch, aber für den Flieger solltest du etwas Verschließbares montieren!
Gruß Kössi


----------



## Bobster (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Hardcase Rutenfutteral selbst bauen?*

Schönes Projekt - zum 100ten mal :q

 Tante Google ist Dein Freund...
https://www.google.de/#q=rutenrohr+selber+bauen


----------



## Michael.S (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Hardcase Rutenfutteral selbst bauen?*

Der Link geht leider nicht , ich bin auch grade auf der Suche , allerdings eher ein kleines Rohr für meine UL Spinnrute , Transportmaß 1,05 , ich habe einen Rutenkoffer von WFT für meine längeren Ruten , der ist 1,50 , also für die 1,05 ist mir der zu groß und ein fertiges Rohr um die 1,10 giebt es scheinbar nicht , also seber bauen


----------



## Michael.S (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Hardcase Rutenfutteral selbst bauen?*

Danke , genau so eines brauche ich , das sieht schon mal gut aus


----------



## FreshFisherman (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Hardcase Rutenfutteral selbst bauen?*

Hallo zusammen,

vorab vielen Dank für die hilfreichen Tipps 

Ich werde mich dann noch mals informieren bei meiner Airline. Auch bestimmt Markierungen werde ich mir zulegen (Adresse, Fragileaufleber).

Beim selbst Bau lass ich mir auch was einfallen das die Ruten richtig geschützt sind und es zu keinen Schaden kommt. 

Beste Grüße 
Kaan


----------



## bavariabeni (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: Hardcase Rutenfutteral selbst bauen?*

Geh in den baumarkt und hol dir n Rohr mit Deckel und es hält
So habs ich auch gemacht

Gesendet von meinem SM-A310F mit Tapatalk


----------

